# nissan elgrand



## simo23 (Jun 1, 2007)

hi, im new 2 all this, but here goes. i recently brought a japanese import nissan elgrand. it has a satnav and tv unit installed although it is in japanese and is not compatable over here as it is. does anyone know how 2 get it re programed or modified so that it works in the uk. my children keep pestering me about watching thier dvds. hopefully someone can help point me in the right direction. thanx:newbie:


----------



## adrianjfrost (Jun 6, 2007)

Simo - still looking for answers ?

you may find some good info at Elgrand Owners Club

cheers
adrian


----------



## simo23 (Jun 1, 2007)

adrianjfrost said:


> Simo - still looking for answers ?
> 
> you may find some good info at Elgrand Owners Club
> 
> ...



thanx adrian. ive joined the owners club . lets hope i can get some help

cheers. simo23


----------



## dave9670 (Jun 13, 2008)

New elgrand owner here, after searching the web it seem`s the only solution is to get a new head unit and roof mounted screen. as for the sat nav it is useless, there is no english version of the firmware. If anyone knows any different please let us know.


----------



## aciem (Nov 21, 2011)

May you can ask to the Jappsport as I saw on this Video


----------



## aciem (Nov 21, 2011)

adrianjfrost said:


> Simo - still looking for answers ?
> 
> you may find some good info at Nissan Elgrand Owners Club
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've joined to the forum too


----------



## DaveWest (Dec 16, 2015)

*Nissan Elgrand*



aciem said:


> Thank you, I've joined to the forum too


Hi, we do a new headset that fits neatly into the dash beside the gear shifter, this also allows for DVD's to be played onto the rear screen (if fitted to your model Elgrand) This also gives you Sat nav, bluetooth, CD player/tuner all in English. It's the only way to convert the Japanese to English.. If your happy to fit yourself the headset is $425 (post at buyers cost) or we can supply & install for $975. We are based QLD Sunshine Coast, Maroochydore. [email protected]


----------



## DaveWest (Dec 16, 2015)

dave9670 said:


> New elgrand owner here, after searching the web it seem`s the only solution is to get a new head unit and roof mounted screen. as for the sat nav it is useless, there is no english version of the firmware. If anyone knows any different please let us know.


Hi, we do a new headset that fits neatly into the dash beside the gear shifter, this also allows for DVD's to be played onto the rear screen (if fitted to your model Elgrand) This also gives you Sat nav, bluetooth, CD player/tuner all in English. It's the only way to convert the Japanese to English.. If your happy to fit yourself the headset is $425 (post at buyers cost) or we can supply & install for $975. We are based QLD Sunshine Coast, Maroochydore. [email protected]


----------



## DaveWest (Dec 16, 2015)

*Remote Control*

We also do stickers to put on the remotes in English for The E51 Elgrand, it lets you know what the buttons do. $15.00 posted anywhere in Australia. 

[email protected]


----------

